# Modèles et marques de voitures - genre et pluriel



## exabliss

Les 'Mini Cooper' ou Les 'Mini Coopers' ?
Aussi c'est masculin ou féminin? 
par exemple: 
J'aime beaucoup les 'Mini Cooper(s)', j'en voudrais un(e) mais ils(elles) sont très chers(chères)!!

Je ne sais pas s'il faut s'accorder?

merci d'avance!

*Note des modérateurs :* Plusieurs fils ont été fusionnés pour créer celui-ci.


----------



## sound shift

"Les Mini Cooper" 
"J'en voudrais une" 
"Elles sont très chères" 

(Mais  attendons les avis des amis francophones.)


----------



## Zoulllien

C'est correct. Toutes les marques de voiture sont au féminin, même quand elles utilisent un nom commun normalement au masculin (la Jaguar).


----------



## sound shift

Oui, mais il y a des cas un peu excentriques, celui _du _Nissan Note, par exemple. Je dis "du" parce que c'est ce que disent bon nombre d'articles de presse et pas mal de possesseurs de ce modèle.


----------



## Maître Capello

Autant les *marques* de *voitures* sont toujours féminines puisque _voiture_ est féminin (sauf au Québec où elle sont masculines), autant un *camion* ou autre *véhicule utilitaire* sera masculin. En outre, certains *modèles* de voitures prennent le genre du type, lequel peut être masculin comme _monospace, 4×4, crossover, SUV,_ etc.

Quoi qu'il en soit, les marques étant des noms propres, ils ne prennent en principe pas la marque du pluriel. Voir cependant cet extrait du _Bon Usage_ (§ 525, e):


> Les noms des objets désignés  d’après le nom de leur fabricant ou  de leur inventeur, ainsi que les marques commerciales  (qui, légalement, doivent s’écrire par une majuscule), les modèles ou types de  voitures, d’avions, etc. sont ordinairement laissés invariables. […]
> 
> Il n’est pourtant pas si rare de trouver la marque du  plur. (et cela n’est pas nécessairement lié à l’emploi de la minuscule).


----------



## cac_teach

Je pense poser une question très bête, alors patientez-vous. Je cherchais sur Internet comment faire référence aux voitures qui ont un style particulier après la marque. Par exemple, en anglais, il se dit souvent "the Toyota Camry" ou "the Ford focus," mais en français je ne suis pas sûr du bon article. Est-ce qu'il vaut mieux dire "le Peugeot 308" ou "la Peugeot 308"? J'ai cherché (brièvement), mais il me semble y avoir plusieurs possibilités sans raison. Merci d'avance pour vos réponses!


----------



## Ozw3l

Hello,

Dans le doute, quelque soit la marque il faut utiliser le féminin : La Ferrari du voisin, La Seat Leon de mon oncle, La Citroen Picasso, J'ai acheté une Renault Megane, Une  BMW Serie 3, Une Audi A5 ...

Toutefois, il peut arriver que pour certains modèles, le masculin soit exceptionnellement employé.Mais c'est généralement le marketing de la marque qui va imposer ce masculin "Venez découvrir notre nouveau Renault Scénic" ou "bla bla pour tout achat d'un Renault scénic" peut-on lire sur le site officiel de la marque.

Là où le masculin est de mise c'est pour les modèles de 4x4 (SUV) : un Porsche Cayenne, un Land Rover ...


----------



## LART01

Hello
Je croyais qu'on disait une Porsche Cayenne? ( pas besoin de répondre)


----------



## Ozw3l

Il peut arriver d'entre une Porsche Cayenne peut-être oui ... mais je n'ai jamais entendu "une Cayenne", ça sera toujours "un Cayenne".

Ce sujet me fait penser au débat "un Game Boy ou une Game Boy" ?  Parfois je ne suis pas sûr qu'il ait vraiment de règle ... a vrai dire je me base sur ce que j'entends autour de moi, au quotidien. Je ne suis pas allé vérifier sur des sources officielles.


----------



## sound shift

Ozw3l said:


> Toutefois, il peut arriver que pour certains modèles, le masculin soit exceptionnellement employé.Mais c'est généralement le marketing de la marque qui va imposer ce masculin "Venez découvrir notre nouveau Renault Scénic" ou "bla bla pour tout achat d'un Renault scénic" peut-on lire sur le site officiel de la marque.


C'est le cas du Nissan Note, dont mon père possède une ... euh, pardon ... un. Je me demande pourquoi la bonne gent du marketing a fait ça, étant donné que "note" est féminine.


----------



## snarkhunter

Ozw3l said:


> Dans le doute, quelque soit la marque il faut utiliser le féminin : La Ferrari du voisin, La Seat Leon de mon oncle, La Citroen Picasso, J'ai acheté une Renault Megane, Une BMW Serie 3, Une Audi A5 ...


La réalité n'est probablement pas aussi simple : pour ma part, j'ai des collègues qui roulent dans "un" Picasso. Et je n'ai encore jamais entendu ce nom au féminin.

Ce qui semble souvent justifier l'utilisation d'un masculin pour les véhicules de type "monospace", c'est sans doute le fait que le nom "monospace" soit lui-même masculin !

Ici aussi, il sera donc peut-être difficile d'établir une règle exempte d'exceptions... (pour l'Espace, par exemple, on entend souvent les deux, selon l'interlocuteur)


----------



## Ozw3l

sound shift said:


> C'est le cas du Nissan Note, dont mon père possède une ... euh, pardon ... un. Je me demande pourquoi la bonne gent du marketing a fait ça, étant donné que "note" est féminine.



D'un point de vue marketing, une appellation masculine donne un côté  plus viril au véhicule. Pour les SUV c'est à mon avis la raison des  appellations masculines.

Pour le Nissan Note, le design du  véhicule me semble étudié plus pour les hommes que pour les femmes. On  voit d'ailleurs dans la galerie d'images du site officiel que c'est un homme qui se sert  du véhicule.

Attention toutefois à ne pas généraliser. On dit bien une Porsche Carrera ou une Porsche 911, et ces véhicules sont principalement adressés aux hommes.


----------



## Ozw3l

snarkhunter said:


> La réalité n'est probablement pas aussi simple : pour ma part, j'ai des collègues qui roulent dans "un" Picasso. Et je n'ai encore jamais entendu ce nom au féminin.
> 
> Ce qui semble souvent justifier l'utilisation d'un masculin pour les véhicules de type "monospace", c'est sans doute le fait que le nom "monospace" soit lui-même masculin !
> 
> Ici aussi, il sera donc peut-être difficile d'établir une règle exempte d'exceptions... (pour l'Espace, par exemple, on entend souvent les deux, selon l'interlocuteur)



En effet, la remarque sur les monospaces me semble pertinente.


----------



## snarkhunter

Ozw3l said:


> Attention toutefois à ne pas généraliser. On dit bien une Porsche Carrera ou une Porsche 911, et ces véhicules sont principalement adressés aux hommes.


... En fait, c'est vrai pour tous les modèles de _GT sportives_ que je connais.

Dans la mesure où elles s'adressent avant tout à une clientèle masculine, cela se comprend aisément !


----------



## mark500

Que direz-vous à hummer, un féminin ou un homme?

______________
voitures americaines


----------



## Ozw3l

*UN* Hummer (masculin).


----------



## EL Mundo

Hi everybody!

je conduis une corvette or je conduis un corvette?


thanks so much!
G


----------



## SwissPete

Alors *une* *C*orvette.

À part que Corvette est un _modèle _de Chevrolet, tandis que  Renault, Audi, Ferrari sont des _marques_.


----------



## JeanDeSponde

A noter la mode marketing, chez Renault, qui consiste à donner un _prénom_ à ses voitures, et à en parler sans utiliser d'article :

Vous allez craquer pour Nouvelle Twingo ! Twingo se pare d’un nouveau design, de nouvelles couleurs [...]... Twingo est une voiture qui [...]
Du nouveau ! Coupé-Roadster, Renault Wind change les codes.
Convivial  et polyvalent, Nouveau Kangoo affiche un nouveau design, une modularité sans limite. [...] Nouveau Kangoo est toujours prêt à vous accompagner dans vos loisirs.
Je me souviens de "communiquants" de la marque qui, interviewés, tournaient toutes leurs phrases en faisant attention à ne jamais dire _La Mégane, La Clio_...


----------



## Maître Capello

JeanDeSponde said:


> en parler sans utiliser d'article


Quelle horreur !  (Et je le dis tant du point de vue de l'oreille que de celui de la grammaire.)


----------



## mollisha

Féminin quelle que soit la marque, bien d'accord.

Ok, mais qu'en est-il du pluriel ? Confirmez-vous ce que sound shift en dit ?
Une Corvette, des Corvette ?
Une Porsche, des Porsche ?

Ou rajoute-t-on un "s" ?


----------



## Chimel

Voir la réponse au message #5.


----------



## mollisha

J'ai vu ça. "En principe"... Et aucun exemple n'avait une marque se terminant par un E. Je ne sais pas pourquoi avec un E, le manque de S me choque plus qu'avec d'autres marques.


----------



## Nicomon

Je réanime ce fil vers lequel j'ai été dirigée à partir d'un autre. 





Maître Capello said:


> (sauf au Québec où elle sont masculines)


  Même pas vrai.    Tu pensais peut-être à « char » - qui se dit de moins en moins -  quand tu l'as écrit en 2011 ?

On dit au Québec (enfin moi, je dis) en parlant d'un*e* auto/voiture...  *une* Focus,  *une* (Toyota) Matrix,  *une* Corvette, *une* Audi, etc.
Comme ailleurs, on dit *un* dans le cas d'un _4×4, crossover, SUV, jeep._

On entend parfois le masculin quand il s'agit de la marque.  Par exemple : _ un vieux Ford, Chevrolet, Chrysler _...


----------



## Maître Capello

Aucune idée de ce qui m'est passé par la tête à l'époque ! J'ai probablement dû trouver un certain nombre d'exemples masculins sur des sites canadiens francophones ou je suis tombé sur une source indiquant que le masculin était employé chez vous…

Selon la BDL :


> Les noms de marque des véhicules automobiles prennent le genre du générique sous-jacent. Ainsi, les marques d'automobiles sont généralement au féminin, par référence au genre des noms _automobile _et _voiture_.
> 
> Au Québec toutefois, l’usage est parfois flottant; si le féminin est toujours possible, on trouve aussi le masculin dans certains cas. Cela s'explique peut-être par le fait que le nom _automobile_, réduction de _véhicule automobile_, a longtemps été masculin.


----------



## Nicomon

J'ai modifié la dernière ligne de mon post.  Les exemples de la BDL confirment ce que j'ai écrit, au sujet des marques.
Le masculin est souvent suivi d'un adjectif.





> *Exemples : *
> - Il s’est acheté *un* *gros* Chevrolet 1992. (ou : *une* *grosse* Chevrolet 1992)
> - Mon oncle Paul tient à *son* Chrysler comme à la prunelle de ses yeux. (ou : *sa* Chrysler)


Mais curieusement, je ne me souviens pas avoir entendu le masculin pour les voitures non américaines. 
Il me semble qu'on ne dirait pas :  _un Renault,  un Fiat,  un BMW, un Honda, un Mazda... _


----------



## Bezoard

Un Renault aurait clairement désigné,  en France, un char Renault pendant la guerre, ou, plus couramment, un camion Renault. Avec la nouvelle mode des gros 4x4 et des SUV, je ne serais pas étonné d'entendre un Mazda ou similaire pour désigner un tel genre de véhicule,  pour peu que cette marque en fabrique.


----------



## Nicomon

Dans le cas des 4x4 et SUV, il me semble qu'on dirait plutôt le nom du modèle que celui de la marque.  Ou en combiné. 
Comme les exemples précités :  _un Note, un Cayenne, un (Subaru) Forester.  _


----------



## Bezoard

Vu à la télé française ce matin une pub pour _LE Skoda Karoq_. Sur le site de Škoda, il semble que le masculin soit aussi de mise.


----------



## Nanon

Oui, mais le Karoq est décrit comme un SUV...


----------



## Bezoard

C'est bien ce que je disais plus haut...


----------



## danielc

J'utilise le féminin comme Nicomon, mais l'usage varie au Canada.

Prenons un grand succès de l'un des plus grands chanteurs canadiens, Robert Charlebois.

Dans la chanson_ Dolorès_ de 1968, les voitures suivantes sont au masculin:

1.Un Monarch, peut-être sous l'influence de _monarque_. Pour Monarch au féminin, voir Vous rappelez-vous de la Monarch ? - Forum GuideAuto.com
2.Un Pontiac tout seul, une marque, mais quand même au masculin. Nous n'utilisons pas exclusivement le féminin pour les marques d'auto, comme le constatent Swiss Pete et Nicomon au #18 et # 24. Pour des exemples de modèles de Pontiac au féminin, pareil en France et au Canada, voir Une Pontiac GTO 1968 d’ORIGINE est à vendre - Autofocus.ca, Acheter une Pontiac GTO d'occasion sur AutoScout24.fr
3.Un Buick Dyna-Flow et un Buick Century mais pour plusieurs modèles de Buick au féminin, voir Buick LeSabre — Wikipédia, Buick Verano | Modèles Plus Disponibles | Buick Canada, La Buick Regal 2018 ressemble à tout sauf à une Buick
4. Un Lincoln 55, mais pour Lincoln au féminin, voir Lincoln Premiere, voiture routière de 1956, voitures anciennes de collection, v2.
5. Un Nash Métropolitain, mais pour ce même modèle au féminin, voir Stubs Auto - Nash Metropolitan (1953-1962)
6. Un Cadillac LaSalle, mais pour le féminin, voir LaSalle (automobile) — Wikipédia.
7. Un Edsel, peut-être dû au fait qu'il s'agisse d'un prénom masculin. Mais le féminin peut se justifier.
8. Un Marquette. Je ne trouve pas d'exemple au féminin, mais le féminin peut se justifier

Mais toutes les voitures nommées dans la chanson sont au masculin!
1.Une Jaguar. Pour le masculin et le féminin pour le même modèle de Jaguar (!), voir  Le Jaguar F-Pace élu Voiture mondiale de l'année 2017 et  La Jaguar F-PACE a été élue. Je ne trouve pas beaucoup d'exemples de Jaguar au masculin
2.Une Peugeot. Et pour la marque, et pour les modèles, je ne trouve que le féminin
3 Une Alfa-Roméo. Et pour la marque, et pour les modèles, je ne trouve que le féminin
4. Une Scoda, mais Beozard au au #29 trouve des exemples au masculin.

Quelle en est la conclusion? L'usage varie depuis un demi-siècle au Canada,au moins. Cet usage flottant peut être d'une date plus récente dans la francophonie ailleurs.


----------

